
Fukushima Nuclear Reactor Radiation at Highest Level Since 2011 Meltdown - bootload
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/feb/03/fukushima-daiichi-radiation-levels-highest-since-2011-meltdown
======
bootload
_" A single dose of one sievert is enough to cause radiation sickness and
nausea; 5 sieverts would kill half those exposed to it within a month, and a
single dose of 10 sieverts would prove fatal within weeks."_

Highest recorded level inside containment vessel, _" 530 sieverts an hour"_.

